# application qui scan les pièces grâce au Lidar ?



## JDUCATILLON (14 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je recherche le nom de l'application qui scan les pièces grâce au Lidar montrer hier soir lors de Keynote Apple de l'iPhone. J'ai fait des captures écrans mais elle apparait à 59mn30 de la Keynote environ. pour (info ce n'est pas instaCAD que l'on voit écris sur l'écran..(trop facile )

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Tit_Ben (19 Octobre 2020)

Salut, je n’ai pas la réponse, mais par contre j’élargirais bien le sujet à « qu’elles sont les applications qui tirent parti du Lidar ? », 
Prochain propriétaire d’un 12 Pro, je l’ai pris pour tester cette techno, et en dehors de la photo et de « mesures » qui vont gagner en précision et en fiabilité (c’est déjà bien agréable) j’ai hate d’utiliser l’AR dans des applications moins évidentes, plus ludiques surtout. 
En terme de jeux, je m’étais renseigné il y a quelques temps, j’ai pas encore trouvé la perle rare, mais peut-être maintenant on commence à avoir des choses serieuses qui sortent ?


----------



## Tit_Ben (19 Octobre 2020)

Je me réponds moi même, pour dire que l’une des plus dingues applications que je connaisse c’est le ciel virtuel pour voir les étoiles et les constellations, juste hallucinant je trouve !

En jeux j’utilise l’app Jurassic world, mon fils de 5 ans adore les dinos, du coup il les a regardés dans le jardins pendant le confinement !


----------



## Tit_Ben (23 Octobre 2020)

J’ai tapé LIDAR dans l’app Store, 
Et j’ai trouvé : 
« Lidar Camera » dont les captures semblent être celles de la Keynote ! 
Gratuit quelques jours puis payant... j’attends d’en avoir l’utilité du coup. Parce que c’est très cher !


----------



## JDUCATILLON (23 Octobre 2020)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> J’ai tapé LIDAR dans l’app Store,
> Et j’ai trouvé :
> « Lidar Camera » dont les captures semblent être celles de la Keynote !
> Gratuit quelques jours puis payant... j’attends d’en avoir l’utilité du coup. Parce que c’est très cher !


Mais ouiiii je crois tu as trouvé en effet ! Un immense merci pour ton aide, c'était pas compliqué de trouver en faite ! Je vais tester ça, après c'est une app bien professionnelle parce que c'est 65€/an apparemment !


----------



## Tit_Ben (23 Octobre 2020)

JDUCATILLON a dit:


> Mais ouiiii je crois tu as trouvé en effet ! Un immense merci pour ton aide, c'était pas compliqué de trouver en faite ! Je vais tester ça, après c'est une app bien professionnelle parce que c'est 65€/an apparemment !



Tu me diras ce que ça rend et à quoi tu l’utilise ici stp ?!


----------



## Tit_Ben (1 Novembre 2020)

Une autre : 









						‎3d Scanner App™
					

‎3D Scanner App for Mac is a desktop tool for processing photos and videos into 3D models using the power of Photogrammetry. Perfect for 3D Design, CAD, Architecture, Games Assets, AR, VR, XR. Share USDZ models via iMessage to let friends and family see your models in Augmented Reality...



					apps.apple.com
				




Dont le fonctionnement est assez impressionnant : 









						LiDAR Scanner iPhone 12 demo - Instant 3d scans!
					

3dScannerApp.com demo showing high resolution LIDAR scanner app on iPhone 12 Pro and iPad Pro. All processing done on device, and the app is free! Download o...




					youtu.be


----------

